# Deleted



## moter98

.


----------



## Misscalais

No one has the balls to ask me that question this pregnancy, I got it lots after my last one though.
This is our absolute last and our 3rd son, my family are happy with that, they are excited as they should be! No one should show disappointment in another's child and ask if they are going to try again, like your new baby was some failed attempt at something else? So bloody frustrating!
I know it's hard, I'm due Sunday and still find myself having moments of sadness over the daughter I'm never going to have, but I can't wait to meet this new little man and spoil him with love.
:hugs:


----------



## lovelylaura

I hate this question. For us we are done too. I have avoided family quite alot since we found out as they ask every bloody time i see them. Not having my preferred gender doesn't mean i can suddenly afford to keep having children untill i get a boy. It opens alot of wounds for me as i find myself dwelling on it again. No advice sorry xx


----------



## Jess29

I'm so sorry. That's very upsetting, especially on Mother's Day. And considering you just found out not too long ago. People need to be more sensitive.


----------



## ljo1984

I'm team yellow but I still get the same shit! My grandma today said my bump looks like a girl, "I'm sorry but it's another girl" sorry!!! Wtf 
I'd quite prefer another girl secretly but totally get the failed attempt thing as people automatically think I'm only having another baby as I must NEED a boy so if it comes out pink I'm gonna get responses from people along that line and I think I may just tell them to F right off and then blame it on hormones lol.


----------



## moter98

.


----------



## mrs owl

I agree with the above post in regards to people thinking you suddenly have the money to try for the baby of the gender you always wanted. 

Financially we can't afford another baby, emotionally I don't want another baby. I wish people would stop saying "oh you can try again" - I have a very strong feeling if we try again I will end up with another girl, what will people say then, oh but you can try again! some people are just idiots.

sorry for the rant..


----------



## ttclou25

So frustrating when people say this. When we had our 13 week scan the sonographer said another boy, so i was sad and slightly disappointed i wasnt getting my girl, i was still excited to share my news. First thing my mum says is you will try again wont you? People can be so rude!! 

Turned out on 16 week and 18 week scan he was a she which was delight to my mum, but still again so incentive and darn right rude. i say we should be rude back :haha:


----------

